# Question about Floyd Rose 1500 series (Schecter 2015)



## Sentient6505

Hello there, Just recently joined this forum so I figured why not ask on here! im sure someone knows.

Does anyone know about the floyd rose 1500 series or have experience with them? Im considering purchasing a Schecter Banshee Elite as part of their 2015 lineup of guitars which feature a floyd rose 1500 series. All i know so far from research is that they are stainless steel and exclusive to schecter at this time. That said, i dont know if they are "better" than the floyd 1000 series and since my local music store doesnt have these in stock, theres no way for me to actually try one.


----------



## Shask

Sentient6505 said:


> Hello there, Just recently joined this forum so I figured why not ask on here! im sure someone knows.
> 
> Does anyone know about the floyd rose 1500 series or have experience with them? Im considering purchasing a Schecter Banshee Elite as part of their 2015 lineup of guitars which feature a floyd rose 1500 series. All i know so far from research is that they are stainless steel and exclusive to schecter at this time. That said, i dont know if they are "better" than the floyd 1000 series and since my local music store doesnt have these in stock, theres no way for me to actually try one.



I dont think anyone has reviewed these guitars yet, so we probably only know as much as you do from watching the Schecter NAMM 2015 video about the Banshee Elite where they talk about the differences.


----------



## Zado

It's supposed to be better on the paper,but no idea yet really


----------



## Sentient6505

Guess it wouldn't hurt to wait for some reviews before making a decision on one of these. 

But still, thanks for the responses. I emailed Schecter with a general inquiry about the bridge. If they get back to me with some good info I may post it so others who are curious can read about them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Probably just another import variant, Floyd seems to be pumping them out.

Most likely a Korean made unit built to some of the German specs, that's what FR is mostly doing these days.


----------



## 7stg

Carvin also uses the 1000 series for their 7 strings because they have a more narrow string spacing.

He talks about it towards the end of this video.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

It's like a bunch of people standing around a murky lake with their trunks on, looking at each other, waiting for someone else to jump in and see what happens..


----------



## Sentient6505

He he yeah, no chancing it. After the disappointment I've had with licensed floyds and ibanez trems over the years I don't want to get bitten again.

Hopefully these 1500 series Floyd's can be easily swapped with OFRs should I want to do that down the road.


----------



## Shask

Sentient6505 said:


> He he yeah, no chancing it. After the disappointment I've had with licensed floyds and ibanez trems over the years I don't want to get bitten again.
> 
> Hopefully these 1500 series Floyd's can be easily swapped with OFRs should I want to do that down the road.



Personally, I think the FRT-1000 is a great trem. I have had the 1000 series on guitars for years and I have had very little issues. The only issue was the collar on the bar unscrewing, but $15 for a Schaller bar replacement fixed that.

They are not the cheap POS "licensed" units we saw 10 years ago. You would not even know they weren't German units if it weren't for the internet.

I am sure the 1500 will be just as good, if not better.


----------



## edsped

From what I can tell, the 1500 series is the 1000 series but with stainless steel screws, "retooled" knife edges, and the new push-in arm holders (which are incredibly awesome). 

I've never had problems with any 1000 series.


----------



## jonsick

The push-in arm holders were never good... even on German floyds.


----------



## btbg

jonsick said:


> The push-in arm holders were never good... even on German floyds.



That's just... So wrong on so many levels.


----------



## edsped

jonsick said:


> The push-in arm holders were never good... even on German floyds.


Are you talking about the collared arms or did FR try push-in arms at some point in the past? Either way, the Schaller collared arms are good the new FR push-ins are great.


----------



## jgambina91

I have the hellraiser hybrid c7 for which came with the 1500 series floyd rose. I can tell you that not only is the guitar amaking but the floyd are as well. The difference with the 1500 is that the hole in which you put the tremolo bar in is no longer a screw in type. It's a little plastic piece that is inside which you stick the bar into. The way the bar stays in is exactly the same way your volume and tone knows are tightened....with an Allen wrench. I prefer it over the other floyd rose because it seems to never come lose when using it versus the screw in version. That the big thing I noticed a difference with. Let's just say....I would love to have all my guitars with the 1500 series floyd rose instead of the other series'


----------

